# Advanced Framing Methods?



## Darren Emery (Aug 1, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is seeing advanced framing methods being used in their area?  Seems to me that builders are leaving a lot of money on the table (or in this case, in the wall or on the ground) by not utilizing at least some of this methodology.  Still a lot of waste and inefficiencies around here.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 1, 2012)

What are you considering Advanced Framing Methods?

Examples?


----------



## tmurray (Aug 1, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> What are you considering Advanced Framing Methods?Examples?


two stud corners, headers hung off of king studs and the elimination of jacks and openings positioned to eliminate duplication of members(extra king studs), removal of unnecessary cripples, positioned over floor joists and subsequent studs to eliminate the need of squash blocking and extra studs to transfer the loads to the foundation.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 1, 2012)

Around here I doubt they know it even exists. We are in the process of releasing a new nation-wide energy code here in Canada, so that may wake some of them up.


----------



## zigmark (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with Mr Murray.  The energy code here in Washington State has brought many advanced framing techniques to light.  Initially the intersection of exterior walls and dificulty insulating those areas along with insulating headers is where it started and more recently the implementation of high heel trusses allowing insulation to extend over the exterior wall full depth instead of being compressed.  Locally there is an allowance to use lower insulation levels in these areas. The use of less materials in construction can be a considerable savings but it takes a little education for builders to realize the benefits.

ZIG


----------



## Darren Emery (Aug 1, 2012)

tmurray gave a good summary of Advanced Framing Techniques (AFT).  24 o.c. spacing is another big one.  Effecient layout and building design; based on 2' and 4' for least waste possible.  It's practically unheard of here. Perhaps it's time for a little education (or a lot) as zig indicates.

DRE


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 1, 2012)

24" OC framing  may allow certain siding material to appear wavy.

Raised heel trusses have been standard around here since the late 90's

A simple rectangular home with gable ends versus a home with a number of corners and cut up roof design will save more lumber then the items mentioned

Pros and cons to everything just do the due diligence before trying to sell it


----------



## pwood (Aug 1, 2012)

you can use a single top plate if you are really cheap.


----------



## Darren Emery (Aug 1, 2012)

Is that cheap, or is that efficient and cost effective?  Is there an structural disadvantage to a single top plate?

--edited to correct spelling.  Wish this forum software had spell check!


----------



## Mule (Aug 1, 2012)

A few of the tract home builders utilize advanced framing methods in the Dallas Fort Worth Area. If done correctly not a bad job at all.


----------



## jeffc (Aug 1, 2012)

The APA has a good handout: http://www.performancewalls.org/index.cfm?content=app_pf_advancedframing. I built a couple of houses with using advanced framing methods and liked everything but the single top plate. Tough to nail the sheetrock to the top plate. The percent of wood in a standard wall is 19% and 13% in an advanced framed wall. The walls are easier to stand, less material to buy and more energy efficient. All joist and rafters must be stacked, less margin of error if the plumber uses a double bit axe, and some siding may require some additional blocking to prevent buckling. The standard was developed with funding from the NAHB back in the mid 70's but never embraced.


----------



## GCtony (Aug 1, 2012)

Like someone mentioned in another thread, tradesmen and customers are pretty much creatures of habit. We've been basically building houses the same way for 50+ years. Yeah, we now have I joist, engineered wood, OSB and Simpson influencing the codes but nothing has really changed much.  I had my personal home designed (but never built it) by a commercial building architect. Being a commercial contractor and former residential carpenter, I wanted to build a home that was "out of the box" and more like we build light commercial. Foundation was ICF's, steel "c" floor joists, (Deitric industries) perimeter walls were engineered wood studs with densglass exterior sheathing. All non-bearing partitions were metal studs. Roof trusses were all metal. (Deitric Industries) Roof was prefinished standing seam. (Atas)  Yes it did add about $25 sq ft for the cost of the home but back when things were booming, I got a glimps of a market where people were willing to pay a little more for quality and more enviornmently friendly homes.  To help offset the costs, the trade off would be to build smaller and smarter.  These days, we're building these homes larger than we were 40 years ago. But we now have so much unused and wasted space. This whole thought process was stated when I read a book called The Not So Big House. "...a house that values quality over quantity, with an emphasis on comfort and beauty, a high level of detail and a floor plan designed for today's informal lifestyle."  In other words for those that build for status, show off your home with quality instead of size. (that sounds like something my wife would say, hopefully)

Back on topic, I'm not convinced we can move onto advanced framing methods as a stand alone thing. I think it's more a package deal, where the customers, designers, contractors all buy into the whole "build it smarter" Most people that see studs 24" oc and single plate think "cheap builder" instead of "smart builder"


----------



## pwood (Aug 1, 2012)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> Is that cheap, or is that efficient and cost effective? Is there an structural disadvantage to a single top plate?--edited to correct spelling. Wish this forum software had spell check!


darren,

single top plates require metal plates at the joints and intersections. Drywall needs to be cut because ceiling height is less than 8'. studs need to align with rafters or trusses. i'll burn a few bucks on the double plates and maybe save money .


----------



## DRP (Aug 1, 2012)

> The standard was developed with funding from the NAHB back in the mid 70's but never embraced.


About '72, "mod 24" tried it and decided it was indeed cheap construction, never looked back. Energy codes mean absolutely nothing unless they are tied to the size of the beast. You can put lipstick on a hog but it's still a hog. I lean more to heavy timber with sips or wrap and strap before sacrificing structure to efficiency.


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't belive you can use 2 stud corners in a BWP.........Just in case you (or anyone else) was not aware....R602.10.5



			
				tmurray said:
			
		

> two stud corners, headers hung off of king studs and the elimination of jacks and openings positioned to eliminate duplication of members(extra king studs), removal of unnecessary cripples, positioned over floor joists and subsequent studs to eliminate the need of squash blocking and extra studs to transfer the loads to the foundation.


----------

